# Really Sore calf muscles?



## jkbmah

Hi all,

I woke up yesterday morning with horrendous legs cramps - I thought I was paralysed! - but ever since then I have had very sore calf muscles which is making it difficult for me to walk!

It feels like ive been on a 20 mile run but I havent done anything! - I was wondering if the 2 are linked?

could the fact that I had severe cramp yesterday mornign subsequently cause really sore calf muscles? (but its not cramp!)


----------



## jkbmah

anyone? - Ive booked an appt with doc this afternoon because Ive read persistent leg pain can be dangerous


----------



## kaylz

I was woken up with severe cramps in my right leg the other morning and it took a good few days for the pain in my calf to go away - like you say, it was walking that was painful for me too. Not sure about both legs though - it might be best to get it checked if you're worried. I suppose a DVT would be a possible serious cause, but I think you would usually get swelling with that, as well as pain


----------



## jkbmah

im sure its nothing but google is making me paranoid - it says if the pain persists after the cramp then to see doc immediately!!!


----------



## sept2010

if it was a really bad cramp...then it will take a few days for pain to go away...i had one of these nasty cramps on tuesday morning...n yesterday morning it was still aching n sometimes hurt wen walking...but seems to have calmed down today...i normally massage my calf as soon as i get a cramp..bt cudnt that particular morning as i had pins n needles in my hands!!...so i think the fact that i left in a cramp position for quite abit of time..might hav caused my pain to last longer than usual..

could it be that? xx


----------



## jkbmah

Im hoping it is just prolonged pain after a really bad cramp attack, Im pretty sure it is just that but ive got a docs appt after work just in case


----------



## sept2010

well let us know wat doc says..im startin to think i should be worried..even tho the pain has calmed down alot since the cramp...no redness...or swelling..so hoping its jus after pain from the cramp :shrug:


----------



## Steffy&Roo

I had really bad cramp one morning and i was so worried as the day earlier we had travelled from Manchester to Surrey and i thought it may have been DVT, the pain was horrible and my calf was sore a few days after but started to ease. Since then I&#8217;ve had a few cramps but this was the worse by far. I'm sure you will be fine but get it checked if you are concerned x


----------



## baajee

I'm still sore on my left calf after a cramp 2 nights ago. I find the following helps, I apply some heat to it via one of those microwave packs ( I use an old sock and put some rice in it). After about 10 mins the muscles are a bit less tight, and I massage it, or get OH to do it if he's nice enough. Sometimes if its still really sore, I apply some deep heat cream to it while I am massaging.


----------



## jkbmah

sept2010 said:


> well let us know wat doc says..im startin to think i should be worried..even tho the pain has calmed down alot since the cramp...no redness...or swelling..so hoping its jus after pain from the cramp :shrug:

no I just think im being paranoid, I dont have any redness or swelling either, its just evil google


----------



## Wriggley

hi - last week i mentioned to my midwife about sort calfs and shooting pains in them and she sent me to the hospital to check for a blood clot.

it turned out to be sciatic which is probably the same case for you? but its worth getting checked just in case.

are your ankles at all red or swollen? and does your calf hurt when you touch it? also check you cant feel any lumps in your calfs :)


----------



## Missi

I've been suffering from bad cramps during the night. I walk to and from work (3 mile round trip) which is really painful and feels like shin-splints. It also takes a while to ease. I told the m/w and she said it was nothing to worry about. Hope this is helpful in some way.


----------



## jkbmah

Wriggley said:


> hi - last week i mentioned to my midwife about sort calfs and shooting pains in them and she sent me to the hospital to check for a blood clot.
> 
> it turned out to be sciatic which is probably the same case for you? but its worth getting checked just in case.
> 
> are your ankles at all red or swollen? and does your calf hurt when you touch it? also check you cant feel any lumps in your calfs :)

it does hurt to touch them but only in the way it hurts to squish a tight muscle, no swelling or redness. I think it most likely is sciatic (as I have had back/coccyx pain for a few days prior to the cramp


----------



## jkbmah

well, i went to the docs and everything is fine as predicted - i do feel a bit stupid but he said light excecise will help, and that it could be trapped nerves, seeing as though i had lower back pain earlier in the week. hey ho, at least im not stressing now


----------

